# Anyone own GoPro stock?



## NancyMoranG (Jan 14, 2015)

just bought some with the big downturn. Thinking of Apple too.
Thoughts anyone?
Nancy


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2015)

I've stayed away from GoPro.
I just understand the metrics behind the rise except as a "fad".  They have a niche, but one which can have alot of big entrenched competitors enter the marketplace for a piece of the pie.  So I see heavy competition coming.  Reminds me of the one Kids Play company that served food.  Stock went crazy.  Then McDonalds and BurgerKing started building Play Lands in their buildings and that company went out of business.

But I've been wrong before.

I do own Apple (entry at $100) stock.  They've been buying back stock.  And hopefully with a good 4th quarter their stock will go up.  Some think it can reach $200 and keep going.  I had it once at $6 just as Steve Jobs rejoined Apple.
And Facebook ($42 and other buys)
and bought into Zynga ZNGA just recently after a downturn .. new CEO from Microsoft driving new products .. hopefully alot of upside for a cheap stock. The stock did a bolt up after being on MadMoney late last year, then came back down.  Now with new contracts it has good upside potential though is still lagging in profitability due to maintaining multiple expensive projects.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2015)

this probably doesn't help either ==> GoPro tumbles on Apple sports camera patent news - MarketWatch

==> GoPro down 6% after Apple camera patent published - Apple Inc. (NASDAQ:AAPL) | Seeking Alpha

==> 7 reasons GoPro’s stock is likely to get dented - MarketWatch


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2015)

I would never buy stock in a company like gopro.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah yes, Discovery Zone.==> STREET SMARTS - A Lesson From the Playground - NYTimes.com

That is what GoPro reminds me of, from the above article



> Now, shareholders might have avoided these troubles if, back when Discovery Zone was the Wunderkind of Wall Street,* they had asked one question: Exactly what is it that this company is offering that anybody else couldn't copy?* Think about it. Nobody can patent slides or ball bins or trampolines -- the main attractions at Discovery Zone. So if the company proved to be the moneymaker that Wall Street so clearly hoped for, every two-bit operator could open a competitor down the street. And they would be able to avoid whatever mistakes Discovery Zone made along the way as an industry trailblazer.





> In the end, while Discovery Zone doesn't offer much profit, at least it provides an important lesson for investors: Companies that offer something readily copied should have plenty of playmates in the same business.



I was going to buy into Discovery Zone, until I saw the local Burger King construct a Playland.

Another thing I avoid is investing into something I'm passionate about.  If a new bicycle company came out I'd avoid the stock like the plague, even though I might buy their product.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2015)

It's my 1st stock and I only bought 50 shares. I think I will be ok and watch it for a while. 
Just learning, usually hubby is the investor. It's been so crazy for so long he hasn't done much of anything in it in a while.
Profits needed for some major camera /lens upgrade 
Nancy


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 23, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> It's my 1st stock and I only bought 50 shares. I think I will be ok and watch it for a while.
> Just learning, usually hubby is the investor. It's been so crazy for so long he hasn't done much of anything in it in a while.
> Profits needed for some major camera /lens upgrade
> Nancy


Good luck
Hopefully it will bounce back at the $50 level from it's high of a $100.


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

All I know about stocks I learned from "Trading Places".


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> All I know about stocks I learned from "Trading Places".


Orange Juice and Pork Bellies 
go .. Bacon !!


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > All I know about stocks I learned from "Trading Places".
> ...




Randolph!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2015)

I bought on its way down last week ($50) so am about break even at this point. If it gets close to its 62$ again, I Will be happy.
Watching Apple and STZ (Constellation) which is a beverage supplier. Found that totally by accident while looking at GoPro. 
Am having fun at the moment.
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 23, 2015)

Besides all the basic stuff about investing (market, price, ability, management) this sentence below incorporates the really important question.



> * they had asked one question: Exactly what is it that this company is offering that anybody else couldn't copy?* T



Being first with a good idea isn't as important as barriers to entry for competitors.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jan 23, 2015)

My buddy went in early and doubled his money and cashed out. 

Don't invest with your hearts, invest with your brains.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 23, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > It's my 1st stock and I only bought 50 shares. I think I will be ok and watch it for a while.
> ...



What can this company offer that you'd expect that high of stock trading?


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> All I know about stocks I learned from "Trading Places".


LOL. Trading Places wasn't about stocks. It was about commodities and commodities futures.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 23, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I bought on its way down last week ($50) so am about break even at this point. If it gets close to its 62$ again, I Will be happy.
> Watching Apple and STZ (Constellation) which is a beverage supplier. Found that totally by accident while looking at GoPro.
> Am having fun at the moment.
> Nancy


I normally stay away from food suppliers .. but STZ is having quite a multiyear run aren't they ?

but they are into craft type beer distribution I see - a good place to be in while it runs UP .. then jump OUT at some point.  Looks like a BUY to me.  ==> Beer is a booming business for big booze producer Constellation - MarketWatch

I assume one of the big guys is gonna want to try and buy them at some point.  A good company to be in.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, I See lots of copy cats. But for now, they are the go-to product for people. I think they are working on the next best thing and when released, will go up again. Then I will sell.
Starting to look at suppliers for drone products as they are definitely the future.

I had a client once that made the 'keys' for computer keyboards, yup, worth millions! So as drones grow, want to learn about what products go into making them.

Not to worry, I am not playing with the rent money. 
Nancy


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

This thing with lots of products it's not so much about being innovative in your product but how you market it.

The NHL Will Use GoPros to Make Hockey Into Awesome Television

Think of Red Bull, millions of dollars for selling a crappy drink.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2015)

Yea, I saw that too. Made me + on my shares 
N


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 23, 2015)

I wonder if GoPro will go the route of Kleenex .. the brand name becoming an industry name.


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I wonder if GoPro will go the route of Kleenex .. the brand name becoming an industry name.



Probably.

Honestly tho I've seen dozens of "action" cameras come and go since Gopro came out. They certainly have the brand recognition to continue to be the market leader.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 23, 2015)

Xerox it, Band-Aids, Google it, Q-Tips,...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 6, 2015)

It's interesting watching GoPro (gpro) as I watched it when it first came out and thought about buying in on just capital appreciation as it has no Dividend.  Even with this starry article yesterday ==> GoPro Or GoWow Company Soars On Apple-Esque Results - GoPro NASDAQ GPRO Sony Corp Ord NYSE SNE Benzinga

and the COO jumping ship has pushed it down 12% so far today.


----------



## waday (Feb 6, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> It's interesting watching GoPro (gpro) as I watched it when it first came out and thought about buying in on just capital appreciation as it has no Dividend.  Even with this starry article yesterday ==> GoPro Or GoWow Company Soars On Apple-Esque Results - GoPro NASDAQ GPRO Sony Corp Ord NYSE SNE Benzinga
> 
> and the COO jumping ship has pushed it down 12% so far today.


I can completely relate to this quote from that article: 





> "It's got to be easier to manage the videos, to turn on the video recorder, to set it up. It's just too hard. That's what GoPro's problem is...."



My mother bought me a GoPro when they first came out, and I remember it was pretty neat. Except for the fact that I almost NEVER took the photos out of the camera, and when I did, my composition was terrible (haha). I remember thinking it was a pain compared to my other cameras. They have built-in wifi now, though, so that might make it a bit easier to transfer photos!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 6, 2015)

One thing about the stock that really interests me .... if the stock goes low enough it would be a great acquisition for a camera company.  Though only if you bought a ton of shares.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 6, 2015)

After close yesterday when they released qtr 4 results, it went to $59 in after market.
Why couldn't the COO wait a couple of days to resign?! 
Geez.
N


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 8, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> After close yesterday when they released qtr 4 results, it went to $59 in after market.
> Why couldn't the COO wait a couple of days to resign?!
> Geez.
> N


Yeah that was Thursday night.  By Friday night the stock was at $47.12

Updates advisories and surprises - MarketWatch


> *GoPro drops 12% after warning, COO steps down*
> 
> (7:16 AM ET) MADRID (MarketWatch) -- Shares of GoPro Inc. GPRO, -13.33% sank 11% in premarket trading on Friday. The maker of wearable video cameras posted results that easily beat expectations late Thursday, but then warned on the upcoming quarter. GoPro said during its earnings call that it sees first-quarter earnings between 15 and 17 cents per share, against Wall Street expectations for earnings of 17 cents, according to Reuters and CNBC. As well, GoPro said Chief Operating Officer Nina Richardson has resigned effective Feb. 27. Shares swung wildly overnight, climbing on news of the results, only to subsequently fall sharply.



They did hire a CIO Friday.
But no news on a new COO.

This is a strange stock.  Don't worry.. FB is strange too beating estimates quarter after quarter but not gaining much traction.  I'd hope it would be at 200 or more by now but only at 72.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like the thing holding it back now is their software ... latest news of GPRO @ 44.12
Looks like GoPro has to compete against startup video software companies like Adobe and Apple (umm .. yeah).

using GoPro software it took them 8-10 hours of editing 2 hrs of Raw files to create a 2 minute report.  OUCH !!

taken from
Log On Manage Investments Buy Sell Trade Stock Options Trading Online Brokerage Banking E TRADE FINANCIAL


> MORGAN STANLEY: GOPRO'S CHALLENGE IS SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT
> Font size: A | A | A
> 
> GOPRO'S CHALLENGE IS SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT GoPro Inc(NASDAQ: GPRO) sank 4 percent Monday after an analyst said *the company will go nowhere unless it can beat giant competitors in the development of video-editing software*. ... But the analyst outlined alternate scenarios whereby in four years, GoPro could rocket to $150 a share -- or sink to $14. Big strides in video editing software are likely within that time frame, in the analyst's view. "If GoPro is the one who successfully brings that to market, then you have a lot of upside," ...  But GoPro faces formidable competition in the task from the likes of Apple Inc.(NASDAQ: AAPL) and Adobe Systems Inc. (NASDAQ: ADBE). If those competitors beat GoPro to the punch, "that will commoditize the hardware business, and that would result in downside to around $14" for GoPro shares, Faucette said. Faucette offered viewers a deliberately fatuous two-minute clip made with GoPro equipment depicting the preparation of his GoPro report. The clip required two hours of "raw" video and consumed between eight and 10 hours of editing time. "It's too much effort," Faucette said. "GoPro needs to become the leader in automating the video editing process. "If they can be successful, the addressable market is much larger than people think." Faucette cited growth in the video camera market of several years ago, which he said was driven by better tools for editing and sharing photos. The video camera market, even though it's in decline, "is still substantially larger than the expectation for GoPro," Faucette said. View More Analyst Ratings for GPROView the Latest Analyst Ratings 2015 Benzinga.com. Benzinga does not provide investment advice. All rights reserved. Acquire Media|US;GPRO|234849609|US|75692976


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 25, 2015)

I still own it and will wait it out. I cannot believe Apple up 30% this year!! Was @ $111 in January!!
Am watching GoGo, STZ, Six Flags, Harmon, and Twitter all just for fun.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 25, 2015)

After Apple did the split I got back in it and I'm up 28% so far.
PLUS they pay dividends !!

Icahn has hyped AAPL to be worth $200, and with Apple doing a large buyback (I think forced by Icahn) it will help push up the price as there's less supply.  And they are still pulling in tons of profit, have tons of money stockpiled and are moving forward (albeit slowly) with technology development.

Icahn is one money hungry guy.  Anytime he buys into a Stock he wants them to make changes to help the stock price elevate.  Just look into his push to split eBay & Paypal.  He wants to separate Paypal to get a great stock appreciation.

They say if GoPro can get their software right, they'll be revalued at $150 a share.  So I'm waiting to see them get their software right ...
I also hope they come out with a compact slim-line design camera too.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

And a Chinese based challenger steps into the limelight
which throws GoPros strategy into a tailspin for Asia
and now ppl doubt the profit stream from videos too
==> Oppenheimer Managing Director Xiaomi Launching Camera Will Put The Kibosh On GoPro s Strategy For Asia - GoPro NASDAQ GPRO Benzinga


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 2, 2015)

Ugh, I am getting killed! $40!!
Harmon up to $145 from $110 in Jan. I only heard about that one a month ago but didn't buy it ;(


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

I use a 7% rule .. if it drops to a 7% loss I sell.  Unless in a wild market-wide swing.
There are times I wished I kept a stock, but more often than not it was a good sell.  one can always get back in.

unless it's a cheap stock with a good potential outlook like my ZNGA.  100 shares of that isn't much, even if they liquidate tomorrow (less than $250 total investment).  With the former Microsoft dude now as CEO, and signing some great contracts I'm hoping they have a good profitable, forward-looking quarter.  I was hoping for that in last qtr results but didn't happen quite yet.

AAPL is getting upgrades again some even projecting $190 soon.  
I'm trying to buy more AAPL but it's getting expensive.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 2, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> It's my 1st stock and I only bought 50 shares. I think I will be ok and watch it for a while.
> Just learning, usually hubby is the investor. It's been so crazy for so long he hasn't done much of anything in it in a while.
> Profits needed for some major camera /lens upgrade
> Nancy


One way of approaching a stock you own is to ask yourself "would I buy it today?" If you wouldn't buy it today, it might be a good idea to sell it. Emotion has no place here; don't hang on to it because you don't want to take a loss. I've been there. And if you have a small profit, and wouldn't buy it today, remember, "Bears make money and bulls make money. Only pigs don't make money." A friend's mother told me that when I was buying my first stock decades ago. 
She also reminded me that no one ever went broke taking profits.
Smart woman.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

I also watch for swings from Jim Cramer's Mad Money and other high-profile investors.  His "thumbs up" can make a stock rocket up .. only to die back down a few months later.  I was in one that did that .. I couldn't figure out why it was going up, then it started dying and I got out.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

wow, it's at $39.98 right now.
I figured low $30s and it'll start to be looked at as a takeover target.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 2, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> wow, it's at $39.98 right now.
> I figured low $30s and it'll start to be looked at as a takeover target.



Takeover would be good for me right?! 
I cannot believe AAPL!!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 2, 2015)

takeovers they pay a premium of the stock.  But if it continues a downward trend ... and there's no guarantees of anything. 

If it hurts to hold it, then it's best to sell.
The stock market is not for people who can lose money.  It's a tax write-off in the end but if you needed the money to begin with it's not good.  
One reason I have my 7% sell rule .. preserve the cash.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 4, 2015)

GoPro is making a nice rebound from 40 right now.  Up to mid 43s

on another note, I find investment houses and their recommendations interesting.  Just these past couple days an investment house just upgraded Lumber Liquidators stock (LL) to a BUY even as it looks like their headed to total annihilation bankruptcy.

If I was a stock guru I'd rate it a SELL/DUMP.  
Funny how things are though.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like GoPro stock has bottomed out and is back on an upswing

interesting GoPro video from MotoGP
GoPro goes behind the scenes at AmericasGP


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 19, 2015)

I still have it. Thanks for the news...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 2, 2015)

I stillllll have it! Up to $58.60 
Hoping its latest news keeps it going in the right direction. Mama needs a lens or an FX or.....


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2015)

Yup, I've been watching them.  Good news yesterday.

Their price target was raised to $75.

==> GoPro shares rally on new camera with touch screen - MarketWatch

==> GoPro s Last 5 Days Could Be Bigger Than IPO Oppenheimer Says - GoPro NASDAQ GPRO Benzinga


----------

